# Center channel



## Stitch (Feb 26, 2011)

Any opinions out there about klipsch rc 64


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Any opinions out there about klipsch rc 64


From reading the spec and actually seeing the speaker it is clearly made for a high end system and the customer reviews fair well too.

What are your left and right speakers as I would suggest that you keep them all from the same manufacturer so as to keep an even tonal balance across the front soundstage, I would not mix and match them as they are the most important in any AV set up.

It is ok to have different surrounds as they are only really for ambient sound in movies, if you look at my sig you will see that I have ProAc for the front 3 speakers and M&K for the rears and my system works very well indeed.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree with John. Provided you are using Klipschs for the Front Speakers, it would be a fine Center Channel.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Stitch (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for your input..I have klipsch ksf10's for mains..a few years old, but I kinda like em.. I am re-doing my whole h.t. With some nice new additions and keeping some old pieces- finally going projector n kinda nervous bout whole deal


----------



## Stitch (Feb 26, 2011)

It's amazing the wealth of info. Y 'all provide and it's appreciated.....I 'm new to this site ,and ,it's nice to get input with out "agenda's"$$$$$-


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Stitch said:


> It's amazing the wealth of info. Y 'all provide and it's appreciated.....I 'm new to this site ,and ,it's nice to get input with out "agenda's"$$$$$-


This is a forum which is driven by AV enthusiasts which just love the hobby and sometimes more $$$ is not always best so therefore advice will be given accordingly, and it is nice to get feedback like this so thank you from all the staff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Given you have Klipschs in the front, the Center Channel you have found will work great. And no worries about us recommending you something based on financial gain. We have no Storefront and no special relationships with the Brands we recommend. If we did, I would have a Gold Plated Onkyo Flagship AVR....
Cheers,
JJ


----------

